
A (different) introduction to elliptic curve cryptography - ColinWright
http://www.embedded.com/design/safety-and-security/4396040/An-Introduction-to-Elliptic-Curve-Cryptography
======
ColinWright
Print version - no ads:
[http://www.embedded.com/print/4396040](http://www.embedded.com/print/4396040)

